# Warten auf... adserver.freenet.bla



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo...

Ich weiss nicht aber irgendetwas stimmt mit diesem freenetserver nicht. Manchmal lädt der die Seite net und woran liegt's? An diesem adserver... nur f5 bringt da was und es ist trotzdem sehr nervig...
Könntet ihr da mal überprüfen was da nicht stimmt?


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2011)

Block doch den Server.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Mh ich weiss net zu was er gehört, auch wenn da adserver steht, glaub ich nicht dass er mit Werbebannern zu tun hat, wenn ich die ladezeile mal beobachte taucht er sonst auch oft auf und da gibt es keine Probleme...
Ich befürchte nämlich wenn ich den blocke dass dann Buffed garnicht mehr lädt... :/


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2011)

Dann entblock ihn wieder  

Du kannst es nur probieren, entweder hilfts was oder nicht.


----------



## Stanglnator (26. Juli 2011)

Der adserver.freenet ist ein Server unseres Vermarkters, der Werbung ausliefert. Der kann manchmal etwas länger brauchen, aber mit F5 ist das Problem normalerweise schnell zu beheben.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Mh ok hab ihn mal zum Filter hinzugefügt...

Achso... ne finde nur die Art und Weise die immer exakt gleich ist etwas seltsam, dachte da gibt es ein bestimmtes Problem... Meistens funktioniert alles, nur passiert es oft dass er dann garnicht mehr lädt und da ewig lange verbinden mit adserver.freenet.de steht... Naja dachte ich könnte euch mal Bescheid geben, eventuell ist da ja was dran...^^


----------



## Stanglnator (26. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2011)

googleads.doubleclicks hängt auch atm ein bischen - wie bei adserverfreenet hilft f5 aber weiss ja nicht ob da nen script hängt und irgendwann die website langsamer wird ^^

firefox 3.6 kein adblock, kein nocscript, alle cookies genehmigt


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2011)

He, nur weil eine Seite aus 25 verschiedenen Quellen Javascript nachlädt muss man sie ja nicht gleich blocken!


----------

